
Flooding of Coast, Caused by Global Warming, Has Already Begun - eroo
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/09/04/science/flooding-of-coast-caused-by-global-warming-has-already-begun.html
======
woliveirajr
And, yet, even someone arguing that it began when the last glacial era ended,
might have a point. Shore lines where much lower in that past.

It'll be an interesting discussion.

